# Persuaded - Elisabeth Bennett, a sequel.



## Bloggsworth (Apr 1, 2013)

Clearly wasted here.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm usually disappointed in these things. Not sure I can think of one instance where they actually worked for me.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 1, 2013)

Gumby said:


> I'm usually disappointed in these things. Not sure I can think of one instance where they actually worked for me.



It's like having a knock-off Louis Vitton bag, no matter what it looks like, you know it's not the real thing...


----------



## Gumby (Apr 1, 2013)

Exactly.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not sure whether to be seriously miffed or pleased that no-one realised that this thread was an April Fool. It appears to have been so convincing that it passed by almost uncommented on. I suppose that vanity in me wished to be congratulated for pulling of an elegant spoof, whereas I should be modest and accept that a job well done should indeed pass unlauded - I shall crawl back to my garret and work on next year's offering...


----------



## Gumby (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, as I was your only victim (dumb enough) to bite, I shall laud you.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you ma'am...


----------

